# How do you make your chicken breasts taste good?



## ajustana (Oct 9, 2003)

I've been trying to find some new recipes for making my daily amounts of chicken breasts.  I don't usually by them with a pre-marinade, as I think they are probably loaded with sugar.  Do you have any suggestions for marinades or sauces that might be good?  Or anythign else for that matter?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

wear a bra and keep them moisturized  
ok ok 
seriously though..
i buy a jar of sundried tomatoes packed in olive oil and fry strips of chicken in a pan and they are good


----------



## ajustana (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm impressed.....muscle women do have a sense of humour.    That was actually pretty funny....even for a person who won't post any pics of herself online.  

Don't the sun dried tomatoes w/olive oil have tons of fat though?


----------



## Leslie (Oct 9, 2003)

Jbo has a great sense of humor...I have heard of many "Stereotypes" but muscle women and humor is unknown to me and makes absolutely no sense Also, Jbo has posted tons of pics You have been missing out.

Yes it would add fat, but fat should be a part of your diet, whether cutting or bulking. I usually fry my chicken in Pam or boil it and then throw on some Newmans Own Salad dressing on it for kicks. Classic Ceaser and Balsamic Vinegrette kicks ass.

If you are fat restricted opt for garlic salt. Its flavorful enough to get you to chow down.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 9, 2003)

you have to make tkemali,   its an old georgian/caucaus sauce for meats !!!!!!!!!! this the best sauce , BAR NONE !


----------



## ajustana (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> you have to make tkemali,   its an old georgian/caucaus sauce for meats !!!!!!!!!! this the best sauce , BAR NONE !




Post the recipe of this so called greatest sauce!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 9, 2003)

here is one of them,,, each georgian/caucaus woman makes it different,,, but this is one of them,,, my grandmothers make it differently, cant give away family secrets !!! 

http://www.ruscuisine.com/cooking-recipes/index.php/Sauces/?recipe=308&offset=0


----------



## ajustana (Oct 9, 2003)

It looks too difficult......straining plums and all.  

I'm loving the idea of Sun Dried Tomatoes!  THose things are damn good!


----------



## Premo55 (Oct 9, 2003)

Just make your own marinades, man, they're more boring and a lot less tasty than the commercial alternatives, but at least you know what's in them...Mine is one tablespoon low sodium tamari, one tablespoon sugar-free rice vinegar or balsamic, two teaspoons Tabasco, one teaspoon Helleman's light mayo, and a sachet of stevia extract. I then sautee diced shallots, onion, garlic, ginger and fry my strips of marinated chicken breast before serving over a bed of sprouts...tastes good to me, at least...

Peace.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 9, 2003)

Bake them in the oven with a very light coating of bread crumbs (350 degrees F for about 35-40 minutes). Add salsa for final 5 minutes.

To reheat in microwave, heat breast for 1-2 minutes (depends on wattage of microwave), add salsa, and heat another 20-30 seconds. Cover with wax paper after adding salsa to prevent splattering inside microwave.


----------



## ajustana (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Just make your own marinades, man, they're more boring and a lot less tasty than the commercial alternatives, but at least you know what's in them...Mine is one tablespoon low sodium tamari, one tablespoon sugar-free rice vinegar or balsamic, two teaspoons Tabasco, one teaspoon Helleman's light mayo, and a sachet of stevia extract. I then sautee diced shallots, onion, garlic, ginger and fry my strips of marinated chicken breast before serving over a bed of sprouts...tastes good to me, at least...
> 
> Peace.




That sounds pretty good.  These are exactly the kind of suggestions I'm looking for.  I've used some of the packet marinades in the past because they don't have sugar in them like any of the bottled versions.


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 9, 2003)

Cajun spices on a George Forman grill, easy and tasty.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> Cajun spices on a George Forman grill, easy and tasty.


  I like Chipolte


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 9, 2003)

This is what I do.

I bake what I need for the week.  Place them in baggies.  

When I'm ready to eat my meal.  I throw one of the baggies in the microwave.  Before I microwave them I'll use either, Cinnamon Powder, Chilli Powder, Tobasco Sauce, Garlic Powder, etc..... and sprinkle the flavor I want inside the bag.  Then microwave for 15-30 sec.  OMG....they're sooooooooo moist and taste sooooooooooo good.

Try it out.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 9, 2003)

Salsa, garlic powder, pepper, any mixture of the above.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2003)

Montreal Chicken Spice MMmm, MMmm Good


----------



## Mudge (Oct 9, 2003)

I think even regular old chicken breast tastes pretty good.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I think even regular old chicken breast tastes pretty good.




I second that one


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

I've become quite fond of boiled chicken ever since having to eat it during my comp diet.  

It quite good actually


----------



## ruggaz (Oct 9, 2003)

Agreed Jodi, boiled is super moist.
Here are my ideas
Touch of olive oil
Cumin
Tumerick
Fresh corriander, parsley, chilli etc
All spices really
Thyme is good with chicken

Or make a stockand add various aromatics such as star anise and stuff, put the breasts in and then boil for 1 or 2 mins then turn of the heat and put a lid on and let it steep in the liquid for  a couple of hours. It is so tender.


----------



## loki (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> ....even for a person who won't post any pics of herself online.



here ya go:

http://ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=390686

yummy...now those are some breasts i'd put in my freezer...er...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I've become quite fond of boiled chicken ever since having to eat it during my comp diet.
> 
> It quite good actually



I agree it comes out more tender.  The Foreman is good but I opt for boiled before the FG.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2003)

i never knew how spoiled i was while i was in college...my mom used to make my boiled chicken breasts for me.  sure do miss THOSE days!  lol

are you adding veggies or anything to the water when you boil them?  also are they on the bone or boneless?

how long do you boil 'em for?  i've grilled and baked and broiled but never boiled.  think i could go for that for a change but now i'll have to make my own!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> I'm impressed.....muscle women do have a sense of humour.    That was actually pretty funny....even for a person who won't post any pics of herself online.
> 
> Don't the sun dried tomatoes w/olive oil have tons of fat though?



your not serious about the pics are you? search under my name and you will find about 100...i am serious...thats plenty. 

the olive oil is a good thing


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> This is what I do.
> 
> I bake what I need for the week.  Place them in baggies.
> ...



i used to do that too hun until i found out that heating things in the micro may cause you to get VERY sick from the chemicals released in the plastic.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by loki *_
> here ya go:
> 
> http://ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=390686
> ...



EXCUSE ME!!!! what pic is that? i never agreed to have a pic posted in the restricted area  PM me please.


----------



## ajustana (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> your not serious about the pics are you? search under my name and you will find about 100...i am serious...thats plenty.
> 
> the olive oil is a good thing




I clicked on your gallery and there aren't any.


----------



## ajustana (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i never knew how spoiled i was while i was in college...my mom used to make my boiled chicken breasts for me.  sure do miss THOSE days!  lol
> 
> are you adding veggies or anything to the water when you boil them?  also are they on the bone or boneless?
> ...



I'd also like to know what you boil them with and for how long.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2003)

I boil mine with celery & onions and whatever spices I feel like that day


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 10, 2003)

i boil mine with chicken stock, whole garlic and celery 

they arent in my gallery. i will bump them for you.


----------



## ajustana (Oct 10, 2003)

How long do you boil them?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 10, 2003)

apparently my threads arent accepting new posts 

you can view them though.

-j'bo's photoshoot
-manitoba competition


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2003)

I do about 40 mins.  Makes it nice and tender


----------



## ajustana (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> apparently my threads arent accepting new posts
> 
> you can view them though.
> ...



Dazzzaaammm!  You sure are a looker!  How many men have tried to pick you up on this forum?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 10, 2003)

no one has tried to pick me up  thanks.


----------



## ajustana (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no one has tried to pick me up  thanks.



Probably because they figured that some bodybuilding model already has you.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no one has tried to pick me up  thanks.


They can't! She so skinny, she just floats away!!


----------



## ajustana (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> They can't! She so skinny, she just floats away!!



That's how I like them.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 10, 2003)

i am not skinny you terd 

no bodybuilder guy in my life.

damn dg your gonna get it you fatty


----------



## ajustana (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am not skinny you terd
> 
> no bodybuilder guy in my life.
> ...



If only you lived in Wisconsin!  (since most people don't, I'm just assuming you don't as well)


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 10, 2003)

nope i am a cannuck


----------



## ajustana (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> nope i am a cannuck



Is that in Canada?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 10, 2003)

yeppers.

making an intraprovincial move soon though


----------



## ajustana (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> Is that in Canada?



Well that explains why you seem so sweet.  Most women from Canada seem pretty friendly....somewhat like the states of the Midwest.  Maybe it's the cold.  

How old are you anyway (no...not a pick up line)


----------



## Mudge (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> If only you lived in Wisconsin!  (since most people don't, I'm just assuming you don't as well)



One of the women of the board just left there


----------



## ajustana (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> One of the women of the board just left there



Who was that?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> Well that explains why you seem so sweet.  Most women from Canada seem pretty friendly....somewhat like the states of the Midwest.  Maybe it's the cold.
> 
> How old are you anyway (no...not a pick up line)



how old do you want me to be? 

i am turning 28 in a couple monthes and you? let me geuss 21?


----------



## kbm8795 (Oct 10, 2003)

Ya'll have some great suggestions - I'm not sure how anyone feels about pepper, but Harry and David makes a real handy four-shaker flavored pepper container that gives my chicken enough variety to taste great w/o needing to marinade. Salt-free, no MSG, comes with an ounce each of garlic pepper, orange pepper, lemon pepper and onion pepper....I think I spend about $5.95 at an outlet store for the stuff.


----------



## ajustana (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> how old do you want me to be?
> 
> i am turning 28 in a couple monthes and you? let me geuss 21?



Hey....play nice now.  I'm 26 actually.  For you Canadian's, that'd be 5 years older then the assumed 21 years.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> Who was that?



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19612


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 12, 2003)

happy now? i have created a gallery


----------



## firestorm (Oct 12, 2003)

I only cook chicken breast on the barby.  I moisten it with a light coat of extra virgin Olive oil.  I mix  freshly minced garlic, minced onion,  pepper, and cajun seasoning, together and rub it into the breasts then cook them.  I don't use salt but I put a little bit on the families pieces.  Aren't I kind? lol


----------



## firestorm (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> apparently my threads arent accepting new posts
> 
> you can view them though.
> ...



none of the pic threads work anymore.  Prince disabled it.  You can only post pics on that new thingy he made.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

ok well i hate the fact that you cant delete pics from that gallery  cause one pic is all distorted and i want to replace it with another one.


----------

